# Humminbird Transducer Transom Mount ?



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I had an old TCR ID 1 w/transom mount transducer on my Tracker ProV Guide Series (16'). Worked fine. Got a new humminbird 581i for fathers day & the transducer instructions have me crapping my pants. Recomendations include going 15" from prop, but also don't mount it where the bunk boards might whack it....well the bunk boards are right about 15" on my hull! If I go further I might be pretty high, less than 12" from the water line. The old mounting holes are about 10" from the prop, nice and deep. 

Anyone have a smilar deep hull/length/width and have any mounting tips/stories before I wind up making swiss cheese of the transom?

Yeah it sounds great to take your boat in and out of the water to make adjustments.........i'm sure the other guys waiting in line at the boat ramp will be happy to wait on me. 

Don't really want to go through the hull as I like the sonar/temp sensor


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Try sliding the up post bracket holding your winch, back a little so your bunk boards dont stick out far enuff to hit your transducers. That foot of board wont make launching and loading or trailering a problem. Your straps will still hold the boat tight to the trailer.

.


----------

